# Wireless Printing Using Airport Express



## stu1964 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi again

I have an iBook G4 (May 2005) running OSX 10.4.3.  I am trying to print from a Canon PIXMA ip5200R WiFi printer via Airport Express.  I've set the printer up and it all seems to work fine - print head alignment, test page, all via Aiport / no USB.  But when I come to actually print something from an app - I've tried TextEdit, Safari, Mail, Pages - I get Error number 300 asking me to make sure that eveythging is turned on, plugged in etc.  I can the still print a test page without problem.

best rgds, Stu


----------



## barryd (Dec 8, 2005)

I had the same problem. Try removing the printer drivers (I just removed everything related to Canon and the printer) and then re-install from the CD. Make sure you unplug the printer while doing this.

What happened with mine is that I plugged the printer in and OS X installed the drivers that come with it that, apparently, don't work properly. It worked perfectly after installing from the CD.


----------



## Stooine (Dec 31, 2005)

I have the same problem. Error number 300.
Installing first from CD to my iBook. Same as stu1964
Then downloading the stuff from Canon and installed on a G5 and connect via Wired Lan.test page Ok,  but same error.
Did it work for you stu1964?


----------



## DrinkingBuddy (Jan 3, 2006)

Just got the same error installing my new printer. The problem for me turned out to be the following:

Following the install guide for Wireless LAN setup step 11 (page 38) tells you to add the new printer in the Printer Setup Utility. However for me the printer had already been installed by the setup utility. When I subsequently tried to print over the network I got the 300 error even though all the printer utilities worked fine.
I fixed it by deleting the printer from the Mac Printer Setup Utility and re-adding (Add > More Printers > Canon IJ Network in the drop down > Select the printer then click Add). My printer now works fine over the network.

Hope that helps if you haven't already solved it.


----------



## greg.burnham (Oct 9, 2006)

I had exactly the same issue with my iBook G4 and the iP5200R, but I have just followed Drinking Buddy's advice and it worked. Good tip that man!


----------



## jgcmac (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a similar problem but nothing works.

I have removed and added the printer, downloaded the last versions of driver and network tools from canon, still nothing.   It works through the UBS, fast and nicely but I am unable to set up the wireless connection.

It recognises the access point but canot connect the printer.
"The printer could not be connected to the specified access point."

I am using a macbook pro with intel processors.  firewall is disabled on the wlan

anybody there using same laptop with a pixma IP5200R?

Thanks,

Javier


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the same printer on my two laptops (TiBook & Mac Book Pro in my signature). Once I setup the wireless in my G5 via Printer Setup Utility,  Canon Setup, the laptops had no problem finding the printers and using the printer. Even friends who have 10.4 can print to it when they are over to my place.


----------

